# Price Point



## Greg (Sep 18, 2007)

Just an FYI. We have added *PricePoint.com* to the gear directory:

http://gear.alpinezone.com/prp/shop

Their description:



> Price Point is a leader in bicycle parts, accessories and clothing for mountain bikers and road bikers the world over. Featuring top brands such as SRAM, Shimano, Avid, Adidas, Camelbak, Fox, Giro, RockShox, Troy Lee Designs, Easton, Mavic, Marzocchi, Sette and more, Price Point's site offers more than 2,000 bicycle-related products.


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 18, 2007)

woot!


----------

